# 5th Generation Pokemon Games On Their Way This Year!



## Green0scar (Jan 29, 2010)

An entirely new "Pocket Monsters" series is under development for release in 2010.

The Pokemon Company (headed by Tsunekazu Ishihara) has announced that the newest work in the Pocket Monsters RPG series (Game Freak, Nintendo) is being developed for the Nintendo DS for release by the end of 2010.

Since its first entry, "Pocket Monsters Red and Green" from 1996, the "Pocket Monsters" series has received high acclaim from customers around the world for its distinctive universe and gameplay that involves communicating between different versions to trade and battle. Sales for the entire series have climbed to over 130,000,000 copies worldwide.

The "Pocket Monsters" series for the Nintendo DS made use of the dual screen, touch screen, and Wi-Fi connection for play. The latest project under development is a completely new work, coming four years after "Pocket Monsters Diamond and Pearl" which boasts worldwide sales of over 17,150,000 copies (over 5,800,000 in Japan). It should make an innovative, fresh start by adding even more new game play and new Pokemon.

Please anticipate a later article with news about the game's content.

This is great news too me. What do you guys think? is it too early? Or just right.

Sources:
http://pokebeach.com/
http://www.pokemon.co.jp/info/game/g100129_02.html


----------



## pitman (Jan 29, 2010)

When this is out in Japan the flood of pokenoobs will be tremendous for translation patch requesting....


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 29, 2010)

Haven't they made a new Pokemon game annually?


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 29, 2010)

The only things I would accept are new gameplay, NPC radius detection (instead of line-of-sight) and a Girafarig evolution line (coz that thing can be a b***h)


----------



## shito (Jan 29, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> When this is out in Japan the flood of pokenoobs will be tremendous for translation patch requesting....


you forgot to mention server crash and topics locked lol


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 29, 2010)

Let's face it - Pokemon HAS NOT CHANGED since Red and Blue/Green. It's the same damn game, with just more Pokemon and a different map. The same story, though, every time: Start, go to grass, get a starter Pokemon from one of three, battle your rival, go to gyms, battle your rival hundreds of times, stop an evil team bent on conquering the world, beat MORE gyms, fight in a huge tournament. End game.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Pokemon should have a reboot.. with a new gameplay elements and a new battle system.. at least give us 3D models battling like the console games, the DS is powerful enough for that!! :/

But I doubt Nintendo will have the guts to risk something new with their best selling franchise


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 29, 2010)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Pokemon should have a reboot.. with a new gameplay elements and a new battle system.. at least give us 3D models battling like the console games, the DS is powerful enough for that!! :/
> 
> But I doubt Nintendo will have the guts to risk something new with their best selling franchise



haha when you think about it, every game in a reboot


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2010)

^ 3d models ofr all pokemon?


i wish they ported that pikachu game on the wii to the ds.


----------



## shito (Jan 29, 2010)

i will wait for the ''definitive'' version (like platinum)


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 29, 2010)

Green0scar said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed.. every game kinda reboots the story and the world (altough they're all suposed to be in the same world, but different continents.. I think).

But I'm talking about a gameplay reboot.. with some significant changes.

All the Pokemon games till now were the same but with more pokemons and better graphics :/


----------



## DCG (Jan 29, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Let's face it - Pokemon HAS NOT CHANGED since Red and Blue/Green. It's the same damn game, with just more Pokemon and a different map. The same story, though, every time: Start, go to grass, get a starter Pokemon from one of three, battle your rival, go to gyms, battle your rival hundreds of times, stop an evil team bent on conquering the world, beat MORE gyms, fight in a huge tournament. End game.



I have to say pkm is one of the longer lasting game series there is.


----------



## Celice (Jan 29, 2010)

The depth of Pokemon games hasn't changed since the series inception.  It can remain the same game, but they really need to start concentrating on a newer style of playing.  The last "new" Pokemon game I played was Sapphire, and that was the most boring thing I could remember playing at the time.  I had already played Blue and Gold, and after those, enough was enough.

Perhaps they should look towards the Dragon Quest series, where each new game concentrates on a new method of exploration and story telling each time.


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 29, 2010)

How many pokemons will we have to catch this time?


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 29, 2010)

but
will it be 

a DSI exclusive games
or
a DSI enhanced games
or
just a 
a DS game

# of pokemon
493+(5th gen #)=new number of pokemon


i would like to see a pokemon game that has ALL the regions in it
but till you be the  elite 4 of a region you cant use your other region pokemon

ie
the kanto pokemon you use cant be used in sinnoh, till the sinnoh elite  to beat
to change regions the elite 4 of the region  your are in must be beat as well


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> but
> will it be
> 
> a DSI exclusive games
> ...



We don't know anything yet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 29, 2010)

This is shocking, actually. Pokemon has been as constant as a drum beat: two RPGs per platform, not counting spinoffs. This is a definite break.


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 29, 2010)

Some more news on this RPG:

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/en/library/ev.../100129/06.html


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 29, 2010)

There's starting to be too many pokemon.. it'll be a pain in the ass to catch like 600+ pokemon.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> There's starting to be too many pokemon.. it'll be a pain in the ass to catch like 600+ pokemon.



As usually, you don't have to catch ALL pokemon.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 29, 2010)

2010?

We still don't have Heart Gold and Soul Silver!


This is amazing, another for the DS?! Why? Unless they release a new handheld by the time this comes out (which would be a terrible market strategy), this contradicts the PokeFormula.


I really hope we see a little more creativity than in D/P/Pt. I liked the 4th gen, but it just wasn't what it could have been.


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 29, 2010)

Heres from Junichi Masuda Blog entry

Category: Announcement, Pokemon

Pocket Monsters series complete new work! Under development for release by the end of 2010!!

http://www.pokemon.co.jp/index.html
http://www.pokemon.co.jp/info/game/g100129_02.html

Finally Japan, it has been announced without problems!!

Clap Clap Clap !!!

Though, that's not someone elses problem...(*sweats*)

Of course, development is all being done in-house.

Now, Game Freak's development department are eagerly working on development with the aim to exceed every Pokemon game made before now with innovative software!

By the way, for the purpose of giving more information...
Pokemon Diamond and Pearl have indeed really sold 17,150,000 copies around the world (5,800,000 copies domestically in Japan).
(Tokyo's population is approximately 13,000,000)

With great enthusasium, we are trying our best to surpass Diamond and Pearl! Everyone, please lend us your support!

Please have great expectations!

On the 7th of February (Sunday), on Pokemon Sunday, Masuda will appear in an emergency video?
Now that you know, please watch it. You should be able to get some news!

Chao! 

"aim to exceed every Pokemon game made before now with innovative software" sound good too me, and I bet they can do it!

Source
http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/New_...n_RPG_Announced


----------



## outgum (Jan 29, 2010)

~Orgasm~ Thats right, i said it.
Im KEEEEEN!
Space Story line Please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Actual travelling to space would be SWEEEET


----------



## Celice (Jan 29, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This is shocking, actually. Pokemon has been as constant as a drum beat: two RPGs per platform, not counting spinoffs. This is a definite break.


Perhaps you can write it off as "some remakes don't count" :/


----------



## imz (Jan 29, 2010)

really? They normally don't release more than one per system (except for remakes like heartgold/soulsilver)


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pokemon Overload.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh great.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm actually interested in this. Somewhat. If it uses the same engine as DPPT, I will pirate it. I'm getting annoyed at the fact that all the main Pokemon games use the same type of gameplay just with improved graphics. Lame. I'm hoping for a radical departure from the original tried and true gameplay.

This is interesting. Usually they release only one set of Pokemon RPG's (not including spinoffs) per platform. I wonder if it'll be DSi Exclusive?


----------



## swimmeringer (Jan 29, 2010)

They needed to stop making pokemon after g/s.
This just disgusts me.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 29, 2010)

The official site and the Gamefreak blog both mentioned something about "new changes to the gameplay formula".

I hope that means they've finally decided to freshen up the series.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 29, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> I'm actually interested in this. Somewhat. If it uses the same engine as DPPT, I will pirate it. I'm getting annoyed at the fact that all the main Pokemon games use the same type of gameplay just with improved graphics. Lame. I'm hoping for a radical departure from the original tried and true gameplay.
> 
> This is interesting. Usually they release only one set of Pokemon RPG's (not including spinoffs) per platform. I wonder if it'll be DSi Exclusive?


I'm pretty sure it won't be a DSi exclusive, which would be annoying. It may have DSi enhancements though


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2010)

swimmeringer said:
			
		

> They needed to stop making pokemon after g/s.
> This just disgusts me.


Blah blah blah.

I'm an old hag who hates all new Pokemon and loathes the fact that other people like the new Pokemon.


----------



## pcmanrules (Jan 29, 2010)

As long as it's newer and does the system justice then i will buy it, otherwise nope.


----------



## worlok375 (Jan 29, 2010)

I will get this no matter what. Even if the ap doesn't let me play it...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 29, 2010)

It's funny that people are already saying "I'm going to get this" "This is so cool" or the like and they know next to nothing about the game...oh wait I forgot, it's Pokemon.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> It's funny that people are already saying "I'm going to get this" "This is so cool" or the like and they know next to nothing about the game...oh wait I forgot, it's Pokemon.


Obviously...IT'S POKEMON!


----------



## worlok375 (Jan 29, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally someone who understands.


----------



## Seek01 (Jan 30, 2010)

The only reason I see them doing this for is because they don't either want to use the DS2, or because the DS2 isn't coming out soon enough for them. Or because they want to keep it with conjunction with the next movie 

This could be the best game ever though, as Pokemon Gold/Silver was released at the end of the GB/GBC's lifetime, and even more so for Crystal. Although it is definitely a good thing as we all won't have to buy a new handheld to play the next pokemon.

Hope they keep the metal naming up.


----------



## worlok375 (Jan 30, 2010)

Seek01 said:
			
		

> The only reason I see them doing this for is because they don't either want to use the DS2, or because the DS2 isn't coming out soon enough for them. Or because they want to keep it with conjunction with the next movie
> 
> This could be the best game ever though, as Pokemon Gold/Silver was released at the end of the GB/GBC's lifetime, and even more so for Crystal. Although it is definitely a good thing as we all won't have to buy a new handheld to play the next pokemon.
> 
> Hope they keep the metal naming up.



Them naming it after metals is just getting kind of repetitive.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 30, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Seek01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming next to Nintendo DS: Pokemon Lead and Pokemon Tin!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 30, 2010)

This, I will not be picking up unless they:

1. add other story elements to it other than gyms and whatever fucking gang is wanting to take over the world/the power of whatever fucking legendary stars in the game.

2. Add some fucking scenery to the battles other than a blur in the background and a patch of ground that vaguely resembles whatever terrain you might be in.

3. Radius based battle triggers instead of line of sight.

4. no more fucking friend codes, or if they are included, make it to where I can, at the very least,  battle random people online.

5. I really could care less about 3D models, but at least animate the sprites a bit more. 3-4 frames of animation is pretty shitty these days.

6. no more new Pokemon...please


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 30, 2010)

isn't Arceus god?
what can beat a god??!?!?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 30, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> 6. no more new Pokemon...please


In addition, kill off the like 700 extra they have. Go back to the first 300 or so - Johto and Kanto were THE best regions there. The rest got way too far-fetched. So think HG/SS with different story, better graphics, and other actually useful implementations.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 30, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember how Gold/Silver were in full color for the GBC but you could still play them on a regular Gameboy?  I think these new games will have DSi features but of course they won't be DSi-exclusive.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 30, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about people who like Gens 3 and 4? I'd be pissed if I couldn't use Absol or Luxray anymore.


----------



## pieman202 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hopefully they decide to put in multiple save files in at least one game =_=


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 30, 2010)

Isn't this the series that makes you buy three different copies of the same game to collect everything? Why would they let two people play on the same cart when they could make them each buy a copy?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 30, 2010)

gen 4 sucked.

there's about 400+ so far?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 30, 2010)

493 currently


----------



## shito (Jan 30, 2010)

as far i can remember the creator of pokemon said he will stop it when he creates 1000 pokemon, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 30, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> as far i can remember the creator of pokemon said he will stop it when he creates 1000 pokemon, correct me if i'm wrong.



Oh yay, only 6-8 years to go then


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 30, 2010)

imz said:
			
		

> really? They normally don't release more than one per system (except for remakes like heartgold/soulsilver)
> I think that's just due to the relatively short life of the GBC and GBA. When Silver and Gold launched, the Gameboy Color had replaced the original Gameboy. The GBA was scheduled for 2001, so they began working on a GBA sequel which released in 2003 (if I'm not mistaken). Fire Red and Leaf Green were released around the time the DS released, so there was really no time for a next game. The DS has been here for 5 years and a DS2 still hasn't been announced. Next year, that's 6 years; twice as long as the time it took for the GBC and GBA to get replaced.
> QUOTE(shito @ Jan 30 2010, 09:49 AM) as far i can remember the creator of pokemon said he will stop it when he creates 1000 pokemon, correct me if i'm wrong.


Even if that's true, it doesn't mean Nintendo will just continue to create new ones. It's not like there's only one person who can make up new ones.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 30, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> imz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And don't forget, that gold and silver also worked on the original Gameboy.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Already announced in another thread but your's has more info.
As long as someone enjoys it the it's ok to make games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Isn't this the series that makes you buy three different copies of the same game to collect everything? Why would they let two people play on the same cart when they could make them each buy a copy?



Two different copies, actually. EDIT: Oops, forgot the "special" ones (like Crystal, Yellow, etc). Yeah, I guess it is 3.

Also, money. Gullible chumps who are obsessed with Pokemon are willing to pay $70 for two games that are identical outside of a few Pokemon swapped out. Sucking as much money out of people as possible is the Nintendo way.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 30, 2010)

I want a second Swablu evolution and character creation, Pokemon is behind everyone else in character creation.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 30, 2010)

A short list of what I want in order to make this worth my time:

1) An actual story instead of 'kid wants to be pokemon master for no apparant reason, go to the gyms and if it's not too much trouble can you beat the latest team rocket wannabes on your way?'. I don't expect a Final Fantasy style epic story of war, betrayal, love and saving the entire universe, but at least something better than yet another rehash. I could barely tolerate it in Platinum, I'll not bother if it's just the same blah over and over again.

2) A new battle system. Considering that Nintendo is supposedly all about innovation they sure seem to be sticking to their guns with Pokemon. It could be so much better. Look at all the action going on in the anime and the movies. Then look at the games. Not quite the same, is it? Standing patiently on a barren featureless desert of a screen with next to no animation. Come on, Nintendo. Innovate! Give us something new.

3) Characters with some personality, not just blank boy and girl avatars with no lines, no background, no actual reason to exist. I want to see people with some actual depth to them, not just these rehashed piles of pointlessness who may as well have the exact same sprite as the original Red since nothing's actually changed. Maybe a new start as well. Start off in a big city during some big event which gives you a reason to travel the world instead of just 'kid living in village consisting of three houses and a lab who goes out into the world for no good reason'.

4) Able to battle random people online at any time. Also preferably two different areas of online. One for the hardcore people who actually give a smeg about Effort Values and all that other hidden mathematical bullcrap, and one for people like me who just want a quick game who don't see a video game as just numbers. 

5) The choice of using items or moves to navigate the environments so I don't have to take some weak pathetic pokemon with me as a HM whore any more. There must be a better way of doing things. Use the HMs if you must but I hate having to teach the weaker moves to my team just to get by.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 30, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon: Uranium and Pokemon: Plutonium. Its newer version of the same game will be Pokemon: Hydrogen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, all I want is a more interesting story (not going to happen. Ever), more regions (maybe...), 3-D battles (probably not), and more gym leaders (not going to happen).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 30, 2010)

Full 3D. That and what Hop and Blaze said should be added/renewed.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 30, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not my fault I like Gold & Silver....


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 30, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically 2 games were enough to capture everything in Gen II; it was only if you had Crystal alone that you needed both Gold and Silver.  Hopefully that wouldn't involve actually buying each game, though, if you at least knew someone who had the other version.

Generation 3 was worst, as you not only needed access to Ruby and Sapphire, but FireRed and LeafGreen as well, if you wanted to capture everything.  And Emerald or the Gamecube games in addition to all that.


----------



## Green0scar (Jan 31, 2010)

On February 7 Junichi Masuda Will be revealing something on The Pokemon Sunday Show. Its Suppose to Be something to do with the new games.

Source
http://serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## Anakir (Jan 31, 2010)

3rd generation was already too much for me.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 31, 2010)

Game Names: Pokemon White, Black & Grey.
Pokemon Total 666
Hidden Pokemon #666 Diabvil the Demon Lord POKEMON.
This Pokemon was cast to the world of shadows after a battle with ARCEUS.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 3, 2010)

any pokemon is good for the fans... just mentioning 5th gen will absolutely flip them (notice the word them)


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 3, 2010)

Nintendo says it'll be the main game shown at E3 this year along with Metroid: Other M, Xenoblade, Zelda, Mario Galaxy 2, Last Story and others.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 3, 2010)

I gave up on catching all those pokémon.
I hardly got all of them in Pokémon red, but now its just impossible (for me).

Yep, thats one for the pirate list


----------

